
Paul Singer is doing Twitter a favour and Jack Dorsey must be shown the door - spking
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/paul-singer-is-doing-twitter-a-favour-and-jack-dorsey-must-be-shown-the-door-vlhfj8j5k
======
MN1
Need to show them Tim Dorsey. Let Serge A. Storms sort em out!

